# Nikolai Andreevich Roslavets (1881 - 1944)



## TxllxT

An Ukrainian Soviet 'modernist-futurist-cosmopolitan' composer.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## musicrom

I believe we already have a guestbook for Roslavets:

http://www.talkclassical.com/40904-nikolai-roslavets.html


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT

musicrom said:


> I believe we already have a guestbook for Roslavets:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/40904-nikolai-roslavets.html


Sorry, I checked the big list, which is not up to date. Please, moderators, could you merge the Roslavets guestbooks?


----------



## DeepR

Yes, a fantastic composer and Komsomoliya is simply one of the most amazing things I've ever heard.


----------



## haydnguy

Not long ago I made the statement that Roslavets was the composer that started composing with atonality (kind of like the 12-tone row, but different?), about the same time as Arnold Schoenberg. Anyway, I was just reading this on Wikipedia and found it interesting.



> The work of Nikolai Roslavets, unlike that of Prokofiev and Stravinsky, is often seen as a direct extension of Scriabin's. Unlike Scriabin's, however, Roslavets' music was not explained with mysticism and eventually was given theoretical explication by the composer. Roslavets was not alone in his innovative extension of Scriabin's musical language, however, as quite a few Soviet composers and pianists such as Samuil Feinberg, Sergei Protopopov, Nikolai Myaskovsky, and Alexander Mosolov followed this legacy until Stalinist politics quelled it in favor of Socialist Realism.[51]


The reason I am quoting this is that the article made a similar statement about Scriabin.



> Later in his career, independently of Arnold Schoenberg, Scriabin developed a substantially atonal and much more dissonant musical system, which accorded with his personal brand of mysticism.[citation needed] Scriabin was influenced by synesthesia, and associated colours with the various harmonic tones of his atonal scale, while his colour-coded circle of fifths was also influenced by theosophy. He is considered by some to be the main Russian Symbolist composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> Not long ago I made the statement that Roslavets was the composer that started composing with atonality (kind of like the 12-tone row, but different?), about the same time as Arnold Schoenberg. Anyway, I was just reading this on Wikipedia and found it interesting.
> 
> The reason I am quoting this is that the article made a similar statement about Scriabin.


I remember in another thread a few months ago we had a brief conversation in which you were trying to remember who was the Russian composer that blazed the trail of atonality independently of Schoenberg around the same time, and I suggested Scriabin, and you said something along the lines of no, it was Roslavets. Anyway, ever since, I have been curious about Roslavets' music, but still have yet to explore any of it. Are there any works of his that you would recommend as worthy of checking out? Is he, like Scriabin, largely a piano-centric composer?

Edit: If not, it's okay. I see that a wealth of recommendations has already been bestowed upon this page by other posters.


----------

